# Is the HAWK System Systema?



## SilatFan (May 1, 2007)

Im going to be in North Carolina next month and just a little ways up 77 from this school:

www.systema-nc.com

Their class schedule only lists the HAWK System.  Is this Systema or a new variation of it?  If its different can someone tell me how so and what to expect?  This is also the only listed Systema representative in NC on the www.russianmartialart.com website.


----------



## mrhnau (May 1, 2007)

Looks like its a custom system he made up, based on Systema he has learned

*



In 2002, Mr. Stewart designed The H.A.W.K. System for law enforcement, military and protection professionals. This control and defense program is intended to fill a void in tactical training. Unlike many of its contemporaries, the H.A.W.K. system relies on natural and instinctual movements and focuses on resolving conflict with minimal force.

Click to expand...

*

Probably just systema w/ his own twist 

Hope you enjoy NC


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 1, 2007)

Never heard of it 
 let us know what it looks like if you stop by there


----------



## Furtry (May 1, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> Looks like its a custom system he made up, based on Systema he has learned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yap, that's Dean. He's been around for a while.


----------



## SilatFan (May 1, 2007)

Furtry said:


> Yap, that's Dean. He's been around for a while.


 

Sounds interesting.  Any idea of what its like? 

Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## Furtry (May 2, 2007)

SilatFan said:


> Sounds interesting. Any idea of what its like?





SilatFan said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys.



If you're asking about H.A.W.K., nope... I presume its a specific niche where he applies Systema. However, what he calls Systema is what he has learned from Vladimir, primarily.


----------



## Marc Bresee (May 18, 2007)

Dean Stewart's backround is in Aikido. He has studdied with V Vasiliev and has studdied in Moscow with M. Ryabko. I have trained in NC with his group a few times and it was always a good experience and a real decent group of guys. The training I attended was Systema based ... I am not sure which direction HAWK has taken it, but I would imagine it is at least compatible and as others said, simply his interpretation. We all have one, ya know. My system (a) has some capoeira slipped in here and there, and a dash of old hybridized-aikido/kungfu. 

If you are trainining in the Huntsville area I would recommend you check Dean out and ask him for yourself.


----------

